# Is this the transmission filler cap



## cub cadet 3x (Nov 2, 2014)

just a question on my Cub Cadet 3X i have this cap now i'm presuming this is the transmission cap to put fluid in but can someone verify that it is thanks and how often would you change the transmission fluid ??


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

(post edited so as to not to give out false information..)


----------



## cub cadet 3x (Nov 2, 2014)

Sscotsman according to my manual the oil drain plug is situated as in the attached pictures


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

ooh! interesting..
I found a 3x manual: 

http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/manuals/3526SWEOM.pdf

which seems to make no mention of that plug..
I will keep googling it, unless someone chimes in who knows..

Scot


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

That yellow cap is the engine oil fill. You can fill the oil through there or through the dipstick tube that is on top of the engine.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

huh..that makes no sense to me at all..
I do believe you! but how can that be the the "fill" when its so incredibly low on the engine body? it seems that would be much lower than the oil level inside the engine..
and why does there need to be two oil fills?
this is new to me!  of course, I dont own an engine that is less than 40 years old! 

Scot


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Caddy, Is that a Powermore or LCT on the Cub? I know on my repower using an LCT the traditional "dipstick" cap is just that, a cap. No dipstick under it. It functionally is a high point oil fill spout. Kind of a fart of engineering because i think it encourages overfilling the oil. Oil level proper is gauged by the fill point at that thumbscrew yellow cab in the first post. The LCT manual suggests draining out the drain tube you showed. Then removing the side thumbscrew yellow cap and filling oil down the "dipstick" tube until oil is seen coming out or even with the threads of the side port. I made a cap with tube drilled through it for quart bottles of oil and just squeeze it in the little side port (yellow thumbscrew cap in first post). It allows a little more control of the level and avoids the big overflow. Kinda like on generators. I don't know which is better as with the old style Tec and Briggs true "dipstick" fill and check, you still had to pour, let settle and check again trying not to go over. For quick checks of actual working level, the dipstick was easier, especially with the newer oversized tires used today. It can be hard to check that little side thumbscrew cap for reference. I had a neighbor with a craftsman with a complete lockup of his Powermore. He brought it over and told me he filled the oil to "the threads" like the manual said. He had filled the "dipstick" tube to the top


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

ooooh! now it makes sense!
is a fill *and* a drain! in a sense..

you fill the oil until it drains out that plug, then you know the oil level is correct.
that plug sits at the *top* of the oil fill level.

you can fill it from the top tube, the one with the dipstick, until it drains out that lower plug,
or just fill it directly from this lower plug, until oil drains out that same plug.

then there is a *third* oil orifice, which is truly "drain only", not add, the one at the rear
of the machine, which sits at the *bottom* of the oil level, and will drain out the oil completely.

makes sense now! thanks everyone..

Scot


----------



## cub cadet 3x (Nov 2, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> ooh! interesting..
> I found a 3x manual:
> 
> http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/manuals/3526SWEOM.pdf
> ...


i to have downloaded a few manuals courtesy of Jph a member on this forum which are more detailed than original manual and those to have no mention of plug in my first set of pictures Caddydaddy says it is an oil fill plug which i can use to fill when doing an oil change or as he says just pour into where dipstick is thank you Caddydaddy. thanks to you both , very much appreciated. off to wax the baby now in anticipation of 15cm's this afternoon and overnight, let's hope it doesn't fizzle out to nothing.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

jtclays said:


> Caddy, Is that a Powermore or LCT on the Cub? I know on my repower using an LCT the traditional "dipstick" cap is just that, a cap. No dipstick under it. It functionally is a high point oil fill spout.


I'm pretty sure it's an LCT engine. Yes, it's just a cap, no dipstick on it. Probably because this engine is used for many different applications, so there's a cap with no dipstick there.
I can't remember the fill procedure for mine (208cc version), but I filled it through the cap and double checked the level with the dipstick.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

cub cadet 3x said:


> thanks to you both , very much appreciated.


No problem!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes, it is the oil fill. Most all of the Honda and clone engines use the same design.

As to the question of why the engine would have 2 or 3 different oil fill locations and drains, that is to make the engines more universal. Some equipment might block some of the ports so the engine makers add extra ports so they only need one engine design to fit many different applications.


----------

